# Help me finish my cribbage board/box



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I wanted to try something new/fun so I got the rockler cribbage board template. I am getting close to finishing up the construction. The board is actually a box so it will hold a few decks of cards and the pegs. My question is about the finish.

It's mostly walnut with bubinga splines and a cherry/purple heart bent lamination accent in the lid:










I really want a stellar finish on this. Poly, oil/varnish blends or drying oils aren't going to cut it. My preference would be to french polish with shellac - however I feel that will be a nightmare with all the holes for the pegs in the top. So the next logical choice would be to shoot some CAB acrylic or production lacquer. I'm a little concerned about filling in the holes though.

I don't think finishing then drilling will be an option as I have to stick the template down. I suppose I could get creative with clamps instead of double stick tape, but based on test pieces the self centering bit doesn't drill the cleanest of holes either.

Any ideas?


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I would use danish oil then buff with tripoli and white diamond, then drill, buff again and finish off with light coats of lacquer.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

That's a good tip. I was planning on pore filling with some danish oil (heavy on the BLO, light on the poly). I'll practice that on scraps and see how it works.

I'm a little concerned about adhesion issues with lacquer over danish oil though. Maybe a coat of dewaxed shellac after buffing and before drilling should be in order?


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never had any issues with lacquer over danish oil..ever… just need to make sure the oil is dried completely…take a look at my posted "project"...that jewelry box was done as I described, actually, almost all my work is done like that..nothing that I have tried brings out the grain and gives depth like that combination.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

I do a lot of cribbage boards with veneered tops and always finish beforehand. I put in a few screws in the holes to hold the template in place and then drill on the drill press at a slow speed. 
Afterwards, I flood with a coat of BLO/varnish/turp to seal the holes.

I think I have a couple in my gallery if you want to look.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys! I actually finished it tonight. I decided to go with a bandsaw finish. It drifted something awful cutting the top off and was not salvageable. I finished cutting it up into about 30 pieces, chucked them everywhere and shut out the lights.

In 5 weeks when I have time for woodworking again maybe I'll do another


----------

